# In Pottenstein haben sie nicht mehr alle ...



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

... wie konnte sowas genehmigt werden???

http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...walk-in-pottenstein-ist-fast-fertig-1.7536579

Was die Ösis und Oberbayern können, dass können die Franken auch: nämlich die Landschaft wegen kurzfristigen Profits für Einzelne für alle Zeiten kaputt zu machen ... .

Obwohl: eigentlich sollten wir froh sein, dass da nicht gleich eine Hängbrücke gebaut wurde, würde sich ja mit dem tollen Aussichtsturm geradezu anbieten ... . Aber was nicht ist, kann noch werden.

Könnte hier vielleicht jemand aus der Gegend irgendwelche Hintergrundinfos ausbreiten? Würde mich schon interessieren, welche Amigoschaften es da zwischen dem Heinlein und den Pottensteiner Honoratioren gibt.

Und was haben übrigens die Naturschutzverbände gemacht, die sich ja wenn's um Einschränkungen beim Biken oder Klettern geht sehr ins Zeug legen ...

Zum Kotzen das ganze. Und auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich wiederhole: ICH WILL DEN KOTZSMILEY ZURÜCK!!!


----------



## Lenka K. (16. Mai 2018)

Bezeichnend auch die meisten Kommentare auf Facebook.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistertom52070 (16. Mai 2018)

Echt schlimm was da genehmigt wurde, bisher dachte ich die Fränkische Schweiz kann durch andere Sachen begeistern als durch einen Freizeitpark.


----------



## lowfat (16. Mai 2018)

Die Kommentare auf nordbayern.de sind auch sehr klar. Denen ist kaum etwas hinzuzufügen.


----------



## silberwald (16. Mai 2018)

Ein ähnlicher Irrsinn (Hängebrücke) wird grad im Höllental in Lichtenberg Kreis Hof geplant. Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Mai 2018)

Hat ja noch nichtmal nen Glasboden das Teil. Somit langweilig, völlig überflüssig zudem!

Naja aber zur Zeit spinnen sie eh überall ... Pottenstein hat nun seinen Skywalk, Ebermannstadt will 2 Tunnel ... durch den Feuerstein als Umgehungsstrasse wegen täglich 15min Stau.

Aber Pottenstein war schon immer eine der größten Tourismus- Melkstationen der fränkischen Schweiz und so wird es auch bleiben. In Gößweinstein melkt man die Gläubigen.


----------



## scratch_a (16. Mai 2018)

Muss man positiv sehen...Argumente gegen Biker werden mit solchen Projekten weniger und auf eine gewisse Art und Weiße ist es vielleicht eine Geldanlage (immerhin lässt sich das Ding wieder schnell und gut abbauen und der Stahlpreis ist in paar Jahrzehnten für Schrott vielleicht höher, als man für das Geld Zinsen auf der Bank bekommen würde)


----------



## Deleted 369460 (16. Mai 2018)

Eigentlich sollte man ja um das Freizeitangebot von Pottenstein einen großen Bogen machen ... zumindest als Tourist.
Bestimmt aus Gewerbesteuereinnahmen finanziert:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/bayern/oberfranken-pottenstein-wuerdigt-nazi-auf-neuer-stele-1.2776566
&
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/die-stadt-pottenstein-ehrt-nazi-burgermeister-1.4861477

Aussenlager Pottenstein
https://www.gedenkstaette-flossenbuerg.de/geschichte/aussenlager/aussenlager/pottenstein/


----------



## Brezensalzer (16. Mai 2018)

Da fällt mir ein Gedicht von Harald Grill ein, das sinngemäß etwa so lautet:

De Urlauba is unsa Landschaft wurscht, wenn's hi is, fahrn's woanders hi.
Uns is unsa Landschaft aa wurscht. Wenn's hi is, fahrma in Urlaub ...


----------



## LeFritzz (18. Mai 2018)

FrankoniaTrails schrieb:


> Hat ja noch nichtmal nen Glasboden das Teil. Somit langweilig, völlig überflüssig zudem!
> 
> Naja aber zur Zeit spinnen sie eh überall ... Pottenstein hat nun seinen Skywalk, Ebermannstadt will 2 Tunnel ... durch den Feuerstein als Umgehungsstrasse wegen täglich 15min Stau.
> 
> Aber Pottenstein war schon immer eine der größten Tourismus- Melkstationen der fränkischen Schweiz und so wird es auch bleiben. In Gößweinstein melkt man die Gläubigen.


Das "Melken der Gläubigen" hatte lange das Problem dass die Mehrzahl der Gläubigen arm sind wie die Kirchenmäuse.
Mit der Umbenennung der "Inquisition" in "Glaubenskongregation" hat die Kirche das dadruch aufgefangen, dass sie sich auf das Mäusemelken spezialisiert hat.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (18. Mai 2018)

Ja, hab ich schon gesehen, richtig_ sanfter _Tourismus äh mit der Keule mal wieder. 

Wollen auch ne zweite Sommerrodelbahn direkt neben die alte bauen und bauen oben, 1km und 150hm vom Ort weg Gastronomie (also Fastfood), da freuen sich auch die Wirte unten im Ort ...

Rundum gelungenene Provinzposse 

"Wird Pottenstein gerade zu Disneyland umgebaut?" der ist gut 
http://www.nordbayern.de/region/peg...walk-in-pottenstein-ist-fast-fertig-1.7536579


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 369460 (19. Mai 2018)

Der Betreiber ist die Erlebnisberge GmbH
https://www.wiegand-ski-und-rodelwelt.de

Die wissen wie Volksbespaßung und Bewirtung funktioniert, wenn der Kunde schon mal da ist dann will man mehr aus ihm raussaugen als nur ein Eintrittsgeld. Die haben natürlich auch eine ganz andere Position wenn es um Genehmigungen geht bei den Behörden.

Leute die nur wegen des Skywalk und ein bisschen Rodeln nach Pottenstein fahren gehen ohnehin nicht im Dorf zum Essen. Die haben andere Pioritäten. Die gehen höchstens noch Tretboot fahren auf dem Tümpel. Oder gehen anschliessend zum  http://www.e-fun-park-pottenstein.de oben auf dem Platteau von Pottenstein.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (3. Juni 2018)

Die ganze Aufregung ist meiner Meinung nach für den Allerwertesten.

Ich war Heute in Pottenstein und habe es mir mal angesehen. Dieser "Skywalk" befindet sich ausschliesslich auf den Gelände der Rodelbahn. Geht über keine Strasse, etc, nullkommanix.

So sieht das aus wenn man unten am Radweg steht.










Halbe Höhe




Und ganz oben




Viel wird man da nicht in die Ferne blicken können, nichtmal über den gegenüberliegenden Hügel








Das wird dann wohl mal der Zugangsbereich


----------



## LeFritzz (3. Juni 2018)

@FrankoniaTrails wird hiermit der Titel "Luke Skywalker h.c." verliehen.


----------

